# Caught a small swarm, is it too late?



## B Brother (Jul 31, 2011)

We put our swarms this time of year in a nuc. They will then leave the queen room to lay. Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

If you have a few strong colonies you could get your swarm strong enough to survive winter.


----------



## baldwinbees (Mar 2, 2010)

you got a queenless hive???


----------



## chambers270 (Feb 12, 2011)

No the hive has a queen just a small number of bees. I have added a total of 4 framse of brood now and have continued to feed them sugar water. They look to be doing pretty good now.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

You seem to be on track!


----------

